# Blonde on the Sun



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A Russian, an American, and a Blonde were talking one day.
The Russian said, 'We were the first in space!'
The American said, 'We were the first on the moon!'
The Blonde said, 'So what? We're going to be the first on the sun!' The Russian and the American looked at each other and shook their heads. 'You can't land on the sun, you idiot! You'll burn up!' said the Russian. To which the Blonde replied, 'We're not stupid, you know. We're going at night!'


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Goughy (Aug 19, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------

